# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Cheats: Alle Item-Codes für die Konsole - Vom Mondstein bis zur Kaiserrüstung



## DH (14. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Cheats: Alle Item-Codes für die Konsole - Vom Mondstein bis zur Kaiserrüstung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Cheats: Alle Item-Codes für die Konsole - Vom Mondstein bis zur Kaiserrüstung


----------



## fate88 (14. November 2011)

Ja nützlich für so behinderte Sammelquests von äusserst seltenen Gegenständen oder Pflanzen. Ansonsten hat es mir immer den Spielspass gekillt sobald ich mit den Codes angefangen habe.
Was aber sehr nützlich ist, sind die Codes für die NPC. Konnte z.B. den Quest der Diebesgilde wo man den Argonier Ganan-Ei oderso überwachen musste nicht abschliessen, weil der Typ plötzlich verschwunden war. Konnte ihn dann mittels Konsolenbefehl vor mir erscheinen lassen.


----------



## Fireball-SF (14. November 2011)

Cheats braucht man nicht...
Wo bleibt denn dann die Herausforderung!
Sind doch keine Mädchen ^^
*** Cheats, Nein Danke ***


----------



## CaptainIbge (14. November 2011)

Ich hab mich bei 2 Perks vertan.  Gibt es einen Befehl, mit dem ich diese zurücksetzen kann?


----------



## kingcoolstar (14. November 2011)

Was soll der scheiß? Wir wollen das Spiel mit Spannung und Selbsterarbeitung spielen und genießen, Sachen aneignen und uns einarbeiten!! Und ihr kommt und versaut uns alles mit einen Moment? Pcgames ehrlich! ich bitte euch das in der Zukunft zu unterlassen!!


----------



## DH (15. November 2011)

kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Was soll der scheiß? Wir wollen das Spiel mit Spannung und Selbsterarbeitung spielen und genießen, Sachen aneignen und uns einarbeiten!! Und ihr kommt und versaut uns alles mit einen Moment? Pcgames ehrlich! ich bitte euch das in der Zukunft zu unterlassen!!


 
Keiner zwingt dich, die Cheats auch anzuwenden. Und du bist nicht "wir".


----------



## Zikzak (16. November 2011)

Also ich finde Cheats sinnvoll und danke für die umfassende Sammlung. Z.B. finde ich es unsinnig, stundenlag Sachen von Gegnern zu sammeln und anschließend bei mehreren Händlern verkaufen zu müssen, um bisschen Geld zu bekommen. Ich habe deutlich mehr Spielspaß, wenn ich mich auf die interessanten Dinge im Spiel konzentrieren kann. Und - man muss es ja nicht übertreiben. Außerdem sind Cheats bei Bugs immer hilfreich.


----------



## Bofrostmann1860 (18. November 2011)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige dem leicht schwindelig wird, beim runterscrollen durch zB die Bekleidungs-ids? 
Was für eine Heidenarbeit hinter einer solchen Menge an Gegenständen steckt.... Wahnsinn!


----------



## syncError (18. November 2011)

cheater haben n kleinen...


----------



## ROBBENKLOPPER (22. November 2011)

Klar jeder kann selber entscheiden ob er Cheats anwendet oder nich. 
Aber mal ehrlich: In Skyrim geht es darum sich auf die Welt einzulassen, einzutauchen in die Atmosphäre, nach und nach erfahrungen zu sammeln, geschichten erleben und das ganze einfach zu genießen. Dann bekommt man auch so die gewünschte Rüstung + hat ein spielerlebnis an das man sich gern zurückerrinnert.
Wenn man allerdings JEDEM die Cheatcodes direkt vor die Nase hält, dann ist es in schwierigen situationen nicht einfach da zu widerstehen. 
Und dann versaut man sich das komplette spielerlebnis.
Sozusagen ist  PCGames der "Dealer" der Videospiele. 
Und dann zu sagen selbst schuld wenn ihr euch das spiel ruiniert finde ich doch etwas ambivalent.


----------



## Paldonhb (24. November 2011)

ich kann ein quest nicht abschliessen und der code für Zwergenrüstung des Mächtigen ritters ist nichtmal dabei, denke das sollen alle codes sein?


----------



## Enisra (24. November 2011)

ROBBENKLOPPER schrieb:


> Und dann versaut man sich das komplette spielerlebnis.
> Sozusagen ist  PCGames der "Dealer" der Videospiele.
> Und dann zu sagen selbst schuld wenn ihr euch das spiel ruiniert finde ich doch etwas ambivalent.


 
also wer SO leicht drauf anspringt ist eigentlich eh selbst schuld und mal echt, das ganze gejammer ist bei dem Thema eh reichlich überzogen, so als ob´s die  Cheats nur hier gäb und die Cheater auch nicht auf Google "Skyrim cheats" eingeben könnten


----------



## Paldonhb (24. November 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen wie die quest id von der quest bring die zwergenrüsstung des mächtigen ritters ist? hatte die rüsstung mal ist aber einfach weg und kann den quest nicht abschliessen. da in der lisste ist sie scheinbar nicht


----------



## snicks83 (28. November 2011)

Ich spiel seit einer Woche und habe mehr als 80 Nebenmissionen erledigt, gerademal 10 Hauptquests und erkunde das Spiel von oben bis unten um auch bloß noch lange spielen zu können, selbst die beste Rüstung heb ich mir noch auf, auch wenn ich mit Level 40 langsam mal loslegen sollte...

Wer cheaten will soll es doch tun, sind sie selbst Schuld wenn sie sich den Spielspaß versauen.


----------



## aschott (3. Dezember 2011)

ROBBENKLOPPER schrieb:


> Klar jeder kann selber entscheiden ob er Cheats anwendet oder nich.
> Aber mal ehrlich: In Skyrim geht es darum sich auf die Welt einzulassen, einzutauchen in die Atmosphäre, nach und nach erfahrungen zu sammeln, geschichten erleben und das ganze einfach zu genießen. Dann bekommt man auch so die gewünschte Rüstung + hat ein spielerlebnis an das man sich gern zurückerrinnert.
> Wenn man allerdings JEDEM die Cheatcodes direkt vor die Nase hält, dann ist es in schwierigen situationen nicht einfach da zu widerstehen.
> Und dann versaut man sich das komplette spielerlebnis.
> ...


 
Da hast du absolut recht


----------



## oOJasonOo (13. Dezember 2011)

also ich find ja alles schön und gut bedanke mich auch bei euch aber ihr solltest bei manchen codes lieber nochmal nachprüfen wie zb bei (00052190 DragonArmor) diese funktioniert leider nicht aber sonst andere klappen gut  
ich hätte gern die rüssi codes nur ist es nicht wirklich leicht hier diese herauszufinden wäre liebt wenn ihr das nochmal nachprüfen könntet und mir bescheid sagen


----------



## oOJasonOo (13. Dezember 2011)

sry leute ich hab meinen fehler selbst bemekrt


----------



## Rainbow42 (8. Januar 2012)

Mal ne Frage wie gebe ich die codes ein?


----------



## Antontus (9. Januar 2012)

Rainbow42 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wie gebe ich die codes ein?


 Drück einfach die ^-Taste keine Ahnung wie die heißt xD


----------



## Vongi (13. Februar 2012)

hallo erst mal , habe skyrim für ps3 geholt und wollte mal fragen wie ich da die konsole öffne ? weil soweit ich weiß gibt es keine "^" taste beim controller ^^ , oder muss ich an die ps3 eine usb tastatur anschließen und es damit versuchen ? wäre nett wenn ich schnell eine antwort bekomen würde , danke


----------



## Vongi (13. Februar 2012)

habe mir skyirm für ps3 geholt , wie öffne ich da die konsole ? brauch ich dafür extra eine usb tastatur oder wie ist es da ?


----------



## Enisra (13. Februar 2012)

Vongi schrieb:


> habe mir skyirm für ps3 geholt , wie öffne ich da die konsole ? brauch ich dafür extra eine usb tastatur oder wie ist es da ?


 
Spontan würde ich ja sagen das dafür einen Schraubenzieher brauchst 
wobei im Zweifelsfall würde ich das eher im Schwesterforum der videogameszone fragen, wo technisch bedingt die dichte an PS3 Besitzern höher ist


----------



## scorpion13 (9. April 2012)

Auf der PS3 kann man keine Konsole öffnen auch wenn man eine tastatur anschliesst.
Man schafft das Game auch ohne "CHEATS" Hab bereits PLATIN


----------

